# Question on physical exam counting for EM service



## preema (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi,

I  have a question on physical exam counting. 

If "capillary refill time  is documented "in physician record, how we will count this for physical exam under 1995 guideline.


----------



## ajs (Dec 7, 2011)

preema said:


> Hi,
> 
> I  have a question on physical exam counting.
> 
> If "capillary refill time  is documented "in physician record, how we will count this for physical exam under 1995 guideline.



Capillary refill is when they squeeze your finger or toe, or your ankle and then see how long it takes for the area to turn from white to pink.  Checking to see if you have reduced blood flow to the area.  I believe this would count under the "extremeties" body area.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 9, 2011)

*I would count it as*

In 1995 guidelines, I would count this as part of cardiovascular system.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels CPC, CEMC


----------



## sullivak (Sep 21, 2012)

I know this is an old post, but how would you count capillary refill in 97 guidelines?
I don't see a clear place for it in cardiovascular.  Would you count in inspect skin?  Or even under palpation of digits/nails?  Physician usually lists under extremities.

Thanks, Kim


----------

